# STN - Saturn Metals



## System (5 February 2018)

Saturn's primary objective is to pursue mineral exploration of resource opportunities that have the potential to deliver growth for Shareholders, with an initial focus on the Apollo Hill and Ra Resource areas near Leonora in Western Australia. The Company also intends to assess the acquisition of complimentary tenements and projects as and when those opportunities arise.   

Funds from the IPO will be used to immediately commence exploration on the Company's Apollo Hill and Ra Resource areas, conduct further exploration activities within those areas to identify and grow new higher-grade gold lode/vein exploration targets and commence a cost-effective exploration program across the Tenement package seeking to identify a large new Archaean Lode Gold deposit. 

It is anticipated that STN will list on the ASX during March 2018.

http://www.saturnmetals.com.au


----------



## samuilk (11 February 2018)

Good post thank you


----------



## Miner (23 February 2018)

System said:


> Saturn's primary objective is to pursue mineral exploration of resource opportunities that have the potential to deliver growth for Shareholders, with an initial focus on the Apollo Hill and Ra Resource areas near Leonora in Western Australia. The Company also intends to assess the acquisition of complimentary tenements and projects as and when those opportunities arise.
> 
> Funds from the IPO will be used to immediately commence exploration on the Company's Apollo Hill and Ra Resource areas, conduct further exploration activities within those areas to identify and grow new higher-grade gold lode/vein exploration targets and commence a cost-effective exploration program across the Tenement package seeking to identify a large new Archaean Lode Gold deposit.
> 
> ...



I am watching with interest to see what price it gets listed. Did not apply on IPO however


----------



## samuilk (23 February 2018)

Miner said:


> I am watching with interest to see what price it gets listed. Did not apply on IPO however




Yeah me too hehe, I didn't buy because 2,000$ minimum. But hopefully we see it increase once its listed!


----------



## finicky (11 April 2022)

For me, a totally convincing thesis from BtL finance. I can never wait so bought 10,000 shares @ the intraday high of 40c but will look more more at a lower price. Never thought I'd buy a story on a 0.8g/t resource but live and learn. More on the 'thesis' some time but here it is from from the original:


----------



## finicky (19 April 2022)

Dialled up a notch and doubled my investment today @ 0.42
Will add if there's weakness.
Saturn Metals M.D address at RIU Explorers Conference feb 2022


----------



## finicky (26 April 2022)

Only thing that makes a day like this feel better is to BUY.
Sitting bid filled for more @ 0.395
I think the argument made by BtL for GMD taking STN out one day are persuasive. A large open pit modelled that, while lowish grade, is high quality and next door to GMD.


----------



## finicky (7 June 2022)

Miniscule volume but STN down almost 8% intraday at the 'make or break' level of 0.35
Kind of interested in a nibble but I'm frittering away my cash on non performing specs lately and committed to spend more soon on the OZM share purchase plan.
If only I could be patient about entering these fricken things - they always get cheaper on me with enough time.
A month ago STN still had $9.5m in the bank to play with - 03 May presentation.
Correction of earlier post - they only get a MRE grade of 0.6%, not 0.8% as I thought. So 1.47m ozs from one big pit @ 0.6% I think. But with good gravity portion of recovery and fast, low cost cynanide recovery of remainder for overall > 90% recovery. They are at pains to show theoretically  that this all compares well with actual low grade bulk mining 'peers'. Hope BtL is right on this one, it's new territory for me.

All Data Daily


----------

